# Consulta sobre marcar PCB con  indeleble



## fernando2010 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola amigos , estoy por hacer un pcb y lo unico que dispongo es una impresora epson chorro de tinta , y marcador permanente .
Había pensado imprimir en una hoja comun , despues pasarlo a la placa mediante un papel carbonico y un lapiz , despues remarcar todo con indeleble. 
Puede llegar a quedar medianamente bien esta placa hecha con este metodo??


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 1, 2011)

Si tu indeleble es de buena calidad, tenes buen puldo y paciencia, puede quedar muy bien el trabajo.
Creo que todos empezamos con ese metodo para hacer las PCB, es mas, si es simple, todavia las hago de esa manera.


----------



## thenot (Mar 1, 2011)

(perdon si no se permite colocar marcas de cosas)
Yo tambien aun hago pcb de esa forma, ya que cuento con lo mismo que tu cuentas.. cuando tengo tiempo lo que hago es imprimir en un papel coon la mejor calidad posible y luego voy a que me saquen una fotocopia y con ello lo traspaso con el metodo de la plancha, dado que es fotocopia, no se marca mucho asi que luego repaso con un marcador, y cuando no tengo tiempo para ir a sacar fotocopia, hago lo que dices, imprimo, calco y luego marco con un plumón... uno muy bueno y con el que e tenido muy buenos resultados son estos:




no son caros y los encuentras en cualquier libreria..

Espero en algo haya ayudado... 
Saludos!


----------



## fernando2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

El marcador tiene que se de punta fina o mediana ? yo tengo el edding 404 que segun he leido es bastante malo


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 2, 2011)

fernando2010 dijo:


> El marcador tiene que se de punta fina o mediana ? yo tengo el edding 404 que segun he leido es bastante malo



Los de la linea Edding 400 siempre sirvieron, tanto asi como los Sharpie:
El grosor de la punta sera acorde a como tengas que hacer las pistas.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 2, 2011)

Un amigo me conto (nunca lo vi) que imprimia en impresora de chorro de tinta en papel comun y luego con plancha lo pasaba a la PCB y funcionaba ok, yo nunca lo vi pero no estaria mal PROBARRRRRRRRR  asi se aprende mucho ma, chauuuuuuuu


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 2, 2011)

fdesergio dijo:


> Un amigo me conto (nunca lo vi) que imprimia en impresora de chorro de tinta en papel comun y luego con plancha lo pasaba a la PCB y funcionaba ok, yo nunca lo vi pero no estaria mal PROBARRRRRRRRR  asi se aprende mucho ma, chauuuuuuuu



Eso se logra pero con una impresora laser, con la de chorro de tinta no se puede hacer, tiene que ser con el toner, el cual se aplica con calor.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 2, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Eso se logra pero con una impresora laser, con la de chorro de tinta no se puede hacer, tiene que ser con el toner, el cual se aplica con calor.



Sid e hecho yo uso la laser, pero como explique mi amigo me conto eso NUNCA LO PROBE pues tengo impresora laser, pero el es una persona seria y si me lo dijo le creo, repito yo no probe, chauuuuuuu


----------



## thenot (Mar 2, 2011)

podra ser serio, pero es un mentiroso o no sabe lo que tiene 
yo cuando empeze en esto, probe con varias a chorro de tinta y si es que llega a marcar algo en la placa es algo asi como una sombra.. pero mas aya de guia para usar plumon no sirve para nada mas....
lo que si e visto es quienes usan las impresoras a chorro pero para imprimir directamente sobre el cobre... pero luego deben aplicar cosas y calor para que le tinta seque... 

Bueno eso... y el grosor del lapiz depende de que quieras hacer...

Saludos!


----------



## fernando2010 (Mar 2, 2011)

que punta me comviene para marcar las pistas del circuito que puse mas arriba?


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 2, 2011)

Te conviene usar el segundo que puso thenot en su comentario, sino el Edding 400 tambien.


----------



## fernando2010 (Ago 9, 2011)

hice la placa y me quedo un asco, calque la impresion sobre la pcb con un carbonico y regla , despues remarque con indeleble 2 veces en el mismo sentido , lo meti en percloruro a baño maria y a los 5 minutos note que el indeleble se empezaba a salir, entonces lo saque lo lave y remarque a pulso sin regla para tratar se salvar lo que quedaba de pistas pero me quedo un asco y no me va a servir. ahora hice un diseño con pistas mas gruesas y voy a comprar un marcador mas grueso. Si me vuelve a quedar asi voy a tirar todo a la mierd@
Lo peor es que primero hice una prueba con un pequeño troso de pcb y salio perfecto.





Algien probo en vez de usar indeleble usar 'Liquid Paper' (corrector blanco) ? podria funcionar? para quitarlo con virulana saldria


----------



## zopilote (Ago 9, 2011)

Lo que se prueba primero es si tu marcador se disuelve con el agua, luego recien meterlo al cloruro ferrico.
Y lo más importante es si mueves el liquido o lo dejas quieto. Si lo dejas quieto te saldra como en la foto, y si comienzas a mover, reduces el tiempo por que a mayor tiempo hace que aparescan esas partes comidas por el cloruro, otro método es el de inyectar aire al cloruro, y lo otro es dejar flotando con el cobre hacia abajo, esto para que el cobre se presipite hacia bajo. Lo del corrector blanco tambien puede surtir, haz la prueba con agua.
Si quieres probar con el marcador indeleble, lo mejor es despues de trazar con regla, repazar la linea con puntos consecutivos, eso deja más marcador y protege mejor.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 9, 2011)

Hola Fernando
Usá el marcador Edding 400 con punta de 1 mm. Si lo pasás despacio te salen líneas de 0,5 y si apretás un poco, salen de 1 mm. Usá uno nuevo que en cualquier librería lo encontrás. 
Trazá con regla como dice zopilote pero dejá un poquito de margen para el espesor de la punta. Pasalo lentamente y si querés mas grueso corré un poquito la regla y pasá de nuevo.
El liquid paper andaría pero es muy engorroso trazar líneas.
Suerte


----------



## El forastero (Ago 9, 2011)

Handa a lo de un amigo con impresora laser, tenes que tener el PCB wizard 
   Hace el circuito en el programa imprimilo, recortas la placa de cobre a la medida, recorta el papel impreso ponelo la tinta hacia el lado del clobre, humedece o moja un paño ponelo arriba de la placa que esta de bajo del papel, luego pasa la plancha un rato largo, cuando se seca el paño lo sacas sin que se mueva lo humedeces y lo pones de nuevo haces lo mismo 4 o 5 veces, luego sacas y te queda el toner en la placa. Asi te olvidas de los fibrones, hacelo muchas veces antes de ponerlo en el cloruro ferrico, para perfeccionar la tecnica,. A mi me salio bien, bueno todo esto fue un consejo tomalo con pinsas hace lo que podes, bueno saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2011)

fernando2010 dijo:


> hice la placa y me quedo un asco, calque la impresion sobre la pcb con un carbonico y regla , despues remarque con indeleble 2 veces en el mismo sentido , lo meti en percloruro a baño maria y a los 5 minutos note que el indeleble se empezaba a salir, entonces lo saque lo lave y remarque a pulso sin regla para tratar se salvar lo que quedaba de pistas pero me quedo un asco y no me va a servir. ahora hice un diseño con pistas mas gruesas y voy a comprar un marcador mas grueso. Si me vuelve a quedar asi voy a tirar todo a la mierd@
> Lo peor es que primero hice una prueba con un pequeño troso de pcb y salio perfecto.
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, no te perjudiques mas!!!.- La tecnica de marcado de pistas con indeleble, es irregular, por ende quedan mal terminadas y abiertas.-
He utilizado una tecnica por años, requiere de buen pulso eso si!.
Se necesita, tinta indeleble (reposicion de marcadores), agujas de insulina o tuberculina de 0.3mm, una jeringa en desuso, atencion!!! (sin embolo).
Lo 1ro. que haces, tomas la aguja de tuberculina/insulina, luego cortas la aguja dejando unos 6mm de largo, con un movimiento giratorio extrangulas la misma hasta seccionarla, sin presionarla para evitar aplastarla.
Una vez conseguido esto, colocas unas 2 gotas de indeleble en la parte posterior (como si cargaras el deposito), bien luego colocas la aguja en la jeringa, esta tiene su fin como mango  para trabajar. Si la aguja se obstruye solo sumergela en alcohol y limpiala en un trozo de papel. Prueba y despues comentas, la calidad es asombrosa!!!


----------



## fernando2010 (Ago 9, 2011)

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que se prueba primero es si tu marcador se disuelve con el agua, luego recien meterlo al cloruro ferrico.
> Y lo más importante es si mueves el liquido o lo dejas quieto. Si lo dejas quieto te saldra como en la foto, y si comienzas a mover, reduces el tiempo por que a mayor tiempo hace que aparescan esas partes comidas por el cloruro, otro método es el de inyectar aire al cloruro, y lo otro es dejar flotando con el cobre hacia abajo, esto para que el cobre se presipite hacia bajo. Lo del corrector blanco tambien puede surtir, haz la prueba con agua.
> Si quieres probar con el marcador indeleble, lo mejor es despues de trazar con regla, repazar la linea con puntos consecutivos, eso deja más marcador y protege mejor.



no lo deje quieto, apenas lo puse en el cl. fe. ,empece a mover el recipiente sin parar ,La plaqueta de hiba casi al fondo, pero empece a notar que el marcador se empezaba a correr. 
Tardo 15 minutos .Antes hize una prueba con el mismo marcador (a pulso sin regla) y salio perfecto. Alomejor fue el carbonico que 'ensucio' la pista y el indeleble no se agarro bien. Ma ñana voy a probar con un marcador mas grueso de tinta pigmentada. 
No tengo impresora laser ni nadie que tenga una ni tampoco fotocopiadoras cerca por eso lo hago de esta manera.


----------



## seaarg (Ago 9, 2011)

Fernando,

Hice mi plotter para PCB basado en lapiceras de tinta indeleble. Yo uso la marca edding 0.3mm. Te puedo asegurar que quedan perfectas con 1 sola pasada. Limpiaste el cobre con virulana y alcohol antes?

En este video:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/482931/ _
No se si se alcanza a ver, pero esas pistas estan hechas con marcador.


----------



## phavlo (Ago 9, 2011)

probaste o alguna vez escuchaste el metodo con cinta de enmascarar? lleva su tiempo pero queda mas prolijo que con fibron indeleble...
1°: tenes que cubrir todo el cobre con cinta. una tira al lado de otra hasta que quede toda la placa cubierta.
2°: dibujas el circuito sobre la cinta, dibujarle una cuadricula no estaria nada mal (como una hoja cuadriculada) muchas veces ayuda bastante.
3°: con una trincheta, cuter, bisturí o lo que sea, con buen filo, vas marcando las partes donde no deberá quedar el cobre (la cinta que queda van a ser las pistas del circuito) la retiras con paciencia y al cloruro placa !!
cuando la sacas del ácido, trata de sacarle toda la cinta que puedas con la mano y después bajo el agua le das con virulana. 
siempre trata de que la cinta sea de buena calidad, a mi la que me resulta muy bueno fue la de farmacia, esas que son medias porosas..
proba y contanos..
saludos


----------



## fernando2010 (Ago 9, 2011)

phavlo dijo:


> probaste o alguna vez escuchaste el metodo con cinta de enmascarar? lleva su tiempo pero queda mas prolijo que con fibron indeleble...
> 1°: tenes que cubrir todo el cobre con cinta. una tira al lado de otra hasta que quede toda la placa cubierta.
> 2°: dibujas el circuito sobre la cinta, dibujarle una cuadricula no estaria nada mal (como una hoja cuadriculada) muchas veces ayuda bastante.
> 3°: con una trincheta, cuter, bisturí o lo que sea, con buen filo, vas marcando las partes donde no deberá quedar el cobre (la cinta que queda van a ser las pistas del circuito) la retiras con paciencia y al cloruro placa !!
> ...


No amigo no estoy tan loco como para haer eso!! En un circuito de pocos componentes y pistas gruesas puede ser...

Estuve leyendo sobre el metodo 'fotosensible'  y creo que es lo mejor.  La duda que tengo es: Se imprime directamente sobre papel vegetal y listo? No se corre la tinta ? Mi impresora es un stylus c92 (la mas porqueria de epson) Puede servir ??


----------



## thenekopony97 (May 1, 2020)

¿se puede usar permanente azul?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 1, 2020)

Si es permanente y cubre uniformemente, si...si podés. El color no importa mucho mientras sea permanente y veas por donde va cada pista.


----------



## thenekopony97 (May 1, 2020)

muchas gracias doc!


----------



## Scooter (May 2, 2020)

El color da lo mismo, es algo que ponga una película para que el ácido no actúe.


----------



## phavlo (May 2, 2020)

Con lo de la impresora a chorro de tinta se podría probar usando tinta para sublimación (la usada para estampar remeras, tazas, gorras y demás cosas). La cual se transfiere también por temperatura al igual que el toner a la PCB, aún que no se cuanto proteja este tipo de tinta a la lámina de cobre del ácido con el que se la ataque.


----------

